# Canadian Citizenship Judge



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a few questions about becoming a Canadian Citizen.

My OH and I have or Canadian PR at last through the PNP/AINP, and would like to become Canadian Citizens.  We have lived in Canada for 3 1/2 years. I myself should have no problem applying for my Canadian Citizenship, as for my OH it is a different matter!

My OH travels often because of his work (truck driver for a Canadian based company) and has to declare those absence. All absences from Canada, regardless of the reason, must be declared. The only trips you do not have to declare are those where you left and came back to Canada on the same day.

According to the Welcome Page | Page d'accueil website on Canadian Immigration/Citizenship, To be eligible for Canadian citizenship, you must have been physically present and lived in Canada for at least three years (1,095 days) out of the four years (1,460 days) preceding your application, because of this my OH will highly probably have to go before a Citizenship Judge!

My OH has lived here in Canada for 3 1/2 years, but because of his job he travels to the USA alot.

*Does anyone know what the judge will ask for;-*

For example will the Judge want proof of mortgage, bills, marriage certificate, passport, I-94, proof of working for a Canadian company, PR card etc, to say we have been living in Canada for the period of time stated.

I would be grateful if anyone could give me advice on this as I know my OH is not the only one in this situation.:ranger::help:


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

You should be prepared to provide proof that your husband is ordinarily resident in Canada and that his trips to the US are temporary in nature for employment purposes. Someone once gave me great advice to follow when dealing with immigration - "use a nuclear bomb if you need to kill a fly." What this means is use every tool at your disposal to prove your husband's permanent connection to Canada. There's no such thing as too much proof - the more the better.

Read this: Canadian Citizenship Physical Presence and the Three Year Residence Requirement

Here's a snippet:

_"This latter issue is usually examined from the perspective of the indicia of applicant's ties to Canada. To avail the benefits of this approach, applicants are encouraged to maintain Canadian bank accounts, magazine subscriptions, Medicare cards, lodgings, furniture, driver licenses, bank cards, and enroll their children in Canadian schools. "_

From what I understand of your situation, I doubt that your husband will have any problems becoming a Canadian citizen.


----------

